# USB 3.0 oder E-Sata was ist schneller?



## StefanStg (22. Januar 2012)

Hi, 
ich möchte meinen PC komplett auf SSD umstellen. Da ich meine Spiele Festplatte extern weiternutzten will stellt sich mir die Frage mit was ich sie anschließen soll. USB 3.0 oder E-Sata. Was ist schneller von den beiden. Habe schon mal gelesen das E-Sata bei großen Dateien besser ist. Ist da was drann?
Mfg
Stefan


----------



## dj*viper (22. Januar 2012)

e-sata ist im prinzip wie der interne sata2 anschluss.
bei deinem vorhaben würde ich esata dem usb 3.0 vorziehen.

hier ist mal ein Test - USB 3.0 gegen USB 2.0 und eSATA
Test - USB 3.0 gegen USB 2.0 und eSATA - USB SuperSpeed | TecChannel.de


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Januar 2012)

Kommt daruf an, was für ein e-SATA!
"Normalerweise" ist e-SATA mit 3 Gbit/s angebunden, genau wie SATA II, es gibt auch Anschlüsse, die mit SATA III Speed = 6GBit/s angebunden sind.
Da USB 3.0 bis zu 5Gbit/s überträgt, liegt es dazwischen.
Aber im Grunde ist es bei einer normalen HDD egal, da sie in etwa SATA I Speed ausnutzen könnnen, also beide Anschlüsse mehr Bandbreite nutzen können als gebraucht wird.


----------



## StefanStg (22. Januar 2012)

Ok cool danke für dein Link werde ich mir gleich mal anschauen. Welche SSD mit 256GB ist vom Preis Leistung her am besten. Wahrscheinlich die Curcial M4 oder

Edit: @HansvonWurst. Glaub in der letzten PCGH stand das bei USB 3.0 bei kleineren Daten die Übertragungsrate einbricht. Ich kann das bei meiner USB 3.0 HDD auch verfolgen wenn ich einen großen Film verschiebe dann geht das viel schneller als wenn ich die gleiche menge an vielen kleinen Daten verschiebe.


----------



## dj*viper (22. Januar 2012)

jap, die m4 ist top. auch meine empfehlung.

siehe meine signatur für weitere infos über SSD's


----------



## StefanStg (22. Januar 2012)

Ok dann danke ich euch für die hilfe und jetzt schau ich mal deine Signatur an


----------



## Cinnayum (22. Januar 2012)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Edit: @HansvonWurst. Glaub in der letzten PCGH stand das bei USB 3.0 bei kleineren Daten die Übertragungsrate einbricht. Ich kann das bei meiner USB 3.0 HDD auch verfolgen wenn ich einen großen Film verschiebe dann geht das viel schneller als wenn ich die gleiche menge an vielen kleinen Daten verschiebe.


 
Das hat nix mit eSata oder USB zu tun, sondern mit der Bewegung der Schreib- und Leseköpfe. Da kann die Schnittstelle nix für.


----------



## lorenco (22. Januar 2012)

sicher kommt es auch auf die schnittstelle an.
wenn die keinen hohen datendurchsatz hat,bringts das schnellste medium nicht.

ich würde aber auch e-sata usb3 vorziehen.


mfg


----------



## mojoxy (23. Januar 2012)

Würde auch eSATA nehmen. Falls diese Anschlüsse vorhanden sind, einfach die beste Wahl.


----------



## avio1982 (23. Januar 2012)

StefanStg schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich möchte meinen PC komplett auf SSD umstellen. Da ich meine Spiele Festplatte extern weiternutzten will stellt sich mir die Frage mit was ich sie anschließen soll. USB 3.0 oder E-Sata. Was ist schneller von den beiden. Habe schon mal gelesen das E-Sata bei großen Dateien besser ist. Ist da was drann?
> Mfg
> Stefan



Da es "nur" eine Festplatte ist und keine SSD,  ist es eigentlich egal welchen Anschluss Du benutzt. Ich würde aber eher zu USB tendieren,  wenn die Platte mal mit zum Kumpel soll oder an einem Media Center angeschlossen wird, ist USB eigentlich immer die beste Wahl. 

Mfg Sebastian


----------



## StefanStg (23. Januar 2012)

Danke erstmal für die ganzen antworten. Vill nehme ich auch ein Gehäuse mit USB 3 und e-sata. Aber ich glaub e-sata reicht. Ist für größere Daten besser weil ist ja nur meine Spiele Festplatte sonst ist da nichts drauf. Meine anderen Daten sind endweder dann auf der SSS oder auf meiner exteren HDD mit USB 3


----------



## Softy (23. Januar 2012)

Solange USB3 nicht nativ im Chipsatz implementiert ist, würde ich eSATA verwenden. Die Übertragungsrate bricht bei USB3 schnell und deutlich ein (zumindest bei mir ).


----------



## StefanStg (23. Januar 2012)

Bei mir auch es fängt immer gut an so mit 110- 115mb und dann geht es schnell runder so auf 80mb und sogar 60mb. Denke auch das E-sata besser ist. Brauch nur noch ein gutes Gehäuse


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Solange USB3 nicht nativ im Chipsatz implementiert ist, würde ich eSATA verwenden. Die Übertragungsrate bricht bei USB3 schnell und deutlich ein (zumindest bei mir ).


 
Liegt vielleicht am Asrock Schinken. 
Ist ja ein AS Media Controller verbaut.


----------



## StefanStg (23. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Liegt vielleicht am Asrock Schinken.
> Ist ja ein AS Media Controller verbaut.



Ist aber bei meine Asus Board nicht viel anders


----------



## Softy (23. Januar 2012)

Das dürfte bei allen Brettern ähnlich sein. Der Controller hat eben Latenzen, die dann das ganze verlangsamen. Daher wird es höchste Zeit, dass die mal USB3 in den Chipsatz kloppen. Keine Ahnung, wieso das so lange dauert.


----------



## dj*viper (23. Januar 2012)

ist doch bald soweit mit dem Z77 chipsatz. da ist alles drin^^


----------



## Jolly91 (23. Januar 2012)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Ok cool danke für dein Link werde ich mir gleich mal anschauen. Welche SSD mit 256GB ist vom Preis Leistung her am besten. Wahrscheinlich die Curcial M4 oder
> 
> Edit: @HansvonWurst. Glaub in der letzten PCGH stand das bei USB 3.0 bei kleineren Daten die Übertragungsrate einbricht. Ich kann das bei meiner USB 3.0 HDD auch verfolgen wenn ich einen großen Film verschiebe dann geht das viel schneller als wenn ich die gleiche menge an vielen kleinen Daten verschiebe.


 

Im gegensatz zur m4 wäre eine Samsung SSD830 mit 256gb zu überlegen, vom Preis her ganz ähnlich, Leistungsmäßig aber etwas schneller.


----------



## Softy (23. Januar 2012)

Wo ist denn die Samsung schneller?


----------



## dj*viper (23. Januar 2012)

das hab ich mich auch eben gefragt. 

doch letztendlich ist es sch*issegal, welche schneller ist.
im alltag merkt man davon überhaupt nichts.
auch wenn eine SATA3 SSD am SATA2 hängt, merkt man keinen unterschied.

und dann gibt es noch modelle, die nur auf dem papier besser sind, zb die mit sandforce controllern. 
besonders die abgespeckten versionen wie die agility sind absolut nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## StefanStg (23. Januar 2012)

Habe mir heute eine Curcial M4 bestellt. Von der Geschwindigkeit ist das mir nicht so wichtig. Da ja nur meine Programme drauf sind. Win7 ist auf meiner Corsair Performance Pro. Ich merke auf jeden Fall einen Unterschied zu meiner alten HDD wo die Programme zurzeit drauf sind.


----------



## dj*viper (23. Januar 2012)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Win7 ist auf meiner *Corsair Performance Pro *.


 ahhhh sauber, das gefällt mir 

@all: merkt euch das XD


----------



## StefanStg (23. Januar 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> ahhhh sauber, das gefällt mir
> 
> @all: merkt euch das XD



Gut oder schlecht? Hatte voher schon eine F60 drinn und nie probleme damit


----------



## dj*viper (23. Januar 2012)

die *Corsair Performance Pro* ist zur zeit meine lieblings-SSD 

warte jetzt auf den *Plextor M3-Pro*, die ist nochmal ne ecke schneller


----------



## StefanStg (23. Januar 2012)

Cool finde sie auch sehr gut. Plextor habe ich noch garnicht gehört das sie SSD herstellen. Hast du dann auch eine m4 drinn?


----------



## dj*viper (23. Januar 2012)

ich hatte schon einige SSD's.
die m4 ist in den notebook gewandert.
ich desktop rechner ist die CPP drin.


----------



## Softy (23. Januar 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> warte jetzt auf den *Plextor M3-Pro*, die ist nochmal ne ecke schneller


 
Du willst meinen 1. Platz, was?


----------



## dj*viper (23. Januar 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Du willst meinen 1. Platz, was?


 ich? nääää, würd mir nie einfallen


----------



## Softy (23. Januar 2012)

Im Ernst, ich bin schon gespannt auf die Ergebnisse der Plextor SSD. Marvell FTW.


----------



## dj*viper (23. Januar 2012)

und ich erst  die schafft locker die 900er marke ohne OC. guck dir mal die schreibwerte an


----------



## Softy (23. Januar 2012)

Öhm. Welche meinst du denn genau?


----------



## dj*viper (23. Januar 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> die *Corsair Performance Pro* ist zur zeit meine lieblings-SSD
> 
> warte jetzt auf den *Plextor M3-Pro*, die ist nochmal ne ecke schneller


 
hab ich doch schon geschrieben^^


----------



## Softy (23. Januar 2012)

Die ist doch noch gar nicht erhältlich, oder?


----------



## dj*viper (23. Januar 2012)

och softy, heute bist du aber ganz schön anstrengend 

ne leider nicht, deshalb schrieb ich auch "warte"


----------



## Softy (23. Januar 2012)

Achso.  Ich hatte das so verstanden, dass Du schon bestellt hast, und darauf wartest, dass der Postmann 2x klingelt.  

Tja, dann hab ich ja noch eine Weile den 1. Platz sicher.


----------

